# Breeders Close to Sheffield



## Greenhill Owl (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first thread. I am looking to get a puppy in the next 2/3 months and wanted any recommendations for good breeders relatively close to the Sheffield area please. We have read all the good advice on meeting the parents, health testing and visiting the short list - but creating the short list in the first place is where we need help right now. We are really keen to avoid the highly commercial/puppy farm situation as well as pets being sold as "raised in family situation" under false pretences, so starting from recommendations on here seemed like a good start. Hope you can help.

I guess locations we are thinking of in the first instance would be South Yorks, Nottinghamshire & Derbyshire but great experiences further afield would be welcome too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome, exciting times,
Do you know what mix you want?
Colour etc?
I got my second poo from dewsbury Yorkshire.
Charmilla cockapoos - I'm happy to recommend her, Christine - she has a website if you want to google it.
My ruby was from, Christine she is an american show x toy poodle, so a bit smaller than the usual mix of a English show cocker x miniature


----------



## Greenhill Owl (Jun 11, 2015)

Tracey,

Thanks -

We were thinking of chocolate or red as the main colour. 

Have met Show x Miniature poos and are happy with that sort of size (accepting there is still variation) but not an American x Toy so not sure how much smaller that would be. Assuming healthy parentage etc, do you know if any mixes more robust healthwise than others ?


----------

